# NZXT Launches Phantom Big Tower Pink Edition



## btarunr (Sep 29, 2011)

For the ladies! NZXT proudly presents the Phantom Big-Tower in pink, which is intended for the female gamer base. All new Phantoms, including this variant also come equipped with USB 3.0 connectivity. Additional features of these enclosures are a five channel fan controller with 20W load capacity on each circuit, spacious interior, lighting which may be turned off, elaborate cable management, numerous anti-vibration measures and a water cooling ready design. 

The futuristic design of the NZXT Phantom makes it the perfect basis for an extravagant gaming PC as the case specialist has included unique shapes and lines which resembles that of modern high performance sports cars. A front door covers the drive bays, so that the chassis looks perfect, regardless of what type of drives you have installed. Besides the pink color option, NZXT also offers a white, black, red and red/white variant with more special editions in the works.



 

 

 

 




In terms of cooling, the NZXT Phantom manages to blend form and function perfectly, as the black mesh elements do not simply look good, but also allows access to fresh to any installed fan. To keep temperatures down, two 120 mm fans have been installed in the side panel, pushing cool air across the hard drive bays, with another one in the rear along with a large and quiet 200 mm unit in the ceiling pulling air out of the case. 

Those wanting even more cooling performance can turn the interior of the Phantom into a wind tunnel by installing another 200 mm unit in the ceiling of the chassis and a 140 mm unit in the ceiling as well. In addition, one may exchange the two 120 mm units with a 200 or 230 variant. To keep things quiet, NZXT has included a high-performance fan controller with 5 channels and 20W capacity on each circuit.

Dust filters on all intake areas ensure that the interior of the Phantom stays clean and presentable and that the bottom mounted power supply life span is kept at a maximum. For drive bays, the case allows for a slew of drives to be installed as it comes with five 5.25" and seven 3.5" inch drive bays. The chassis can easily be filled with high-end hardware as the rear hard drive cage may be removed to allow for large power supplies or components. To make the assembly process as easy as possible NZXT has employes thumb screws and tool-less locking mechanism thoughout the entire case. 

The complete interior in all four Phantom variants has been painted in the matching color and the exact same high-end finish as the exterior. An opening in the mainboard tray gives easy access ot the backplates of CPU coolers, eliminating the need to remove the entire board from the chassis. In terms of space, the Phantom allows for large components like eATX and high-end graphic cards with up to 35 mm length to be installed. Externally all Phantom variants offer an I/O panel equipped with USB 2.0 & 3.0, along with a pair of audio connectors and eSATA port, while the power and reset buttons have been seamlessly integrated into the overall design of the chassis.

Those interested in water cooling will find that the Phantom manages to impress in this area as well. The combination of four openings in the back of the chassis and ability to install a 240 mm radiator in the ceiling should cater to even the most extreme scenarios. A switch to deactivate the LED lighting of the included case fan has been embedded in the rear of the chassis as well. 

The USB 3.0 versions of the NZXT Phantom Big-Tower are available immediately for a price of 139.90 Euro exclusively at www.caseking.de.

*View at TechPowerUp Main Site*


----------



## AhokZYashA (Sep 29, 2011)

it looks, pinkish


----------



## Ferrum Master (Sep 29, 2011)

My eyes hurt when I gaze upon that...


----------



## LDNL (Sep 29, 2011)

Ohh god... who do they think will buy this ?


----------



## JATownes (Sep 29, 2011)

LDNL said:


> Ohh god... who do they think will buy this ?



My daughter.


----------



## Volkszorn88 (Sep 29, 2011)

Bet this guy is interested


----------



## Drone (Sep 29, 2011)

Paris Hilton would love this


----------



## chaotic_uk (Sep 29, 2011)

fugly colour   :shadedshu


----------



## Fourstaff (Sep 29, 2011)

Actually I am interested in this, the colour is so shocking such that I will have a rare and unique looking case.


----------



## Disparia (Sep 29, 2011)

If it wasn't for the size and overall style of the case, I bet my wife and kids would switch out their Apevia cubes for it.

Come on Lian-Li, give us anodized pink!


----------



## treehouse (Sep 29, 2011)

extremely bad cases (build quality wise)

things just start falling apart, worst £100 i have ever spent, am not alone in this as i know other people who have the same issues i had. 

note- the build quality was only bad with the phantom models, my other nzxt (beta evo) is a pretty sweet case.


----------



## arroyo (Sep 29, 2011)

AAAAAAHHHH....... My eyes are bleeding!


Thank God that I am colorblind.


----------



## Rowsol (Sep 29, 2011)

This is awesome.


----------



## GSquadron (Sep 29, 2011)

Maybe, if someone puts this in a room with ultraviolet lights
it will become red.... lol

In my opinion, just stupid


----------



## Frick (Sep 29, 2011)

Not bad.


----------



## Animalpak (Sep 29, 2011)

barbie edition


----------



## Thassodar (Sep 29, 2011)

Looks like someone puked Pepto-Bismol all over it. 

On any other site there'd be feminists frothing at the mouth because this is supposed to be a case "aimed at women".


----------



## Binge (Sep 29, 2011)

One in the pink, two in the stink... and this stinks.  Say hello to your favorite pink ribbon cancer crunching farm chassis lol


----------



## buggalugs (Sep 29, 2011)

I guess theres some chic gamers around that would like this, and maybe a few flappy chaps.


----------



## Jegergrim (Sep 29, 2011)

buggalugs said:


> I guess theres some chic gamers around that would like this, and maybe a few flappy chaps.



Girl gamers that I know would never go near one of these xD They have the same taste as any other gamer, hardcore looking cases whilst not being too bling bling


----------



## RejZoR (Sep 29, 2011)

LDNL said:


> Ohh god... who do they think will buy this ?



I would! And i'd also stick a Hello Kitty on it as a final touch.


----------



## zx679 (Sep 29, 2011)

Screw the ladies I want one of these


----------



## AhokZYashA (Sep 29, 2011)

okay i admit it, it looks fugly


----------



## Fx (Sep 29, 2011)

even my girlfriend would think this is fugly


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Sep 29, 2011)

Its the nzxt bender edition.


----------



## hhumas (Sep 29, 2011)

i think its collector type edition


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 29, 2011)

I would sport this at lans just to be different.......if I went to lans.


----------



## erixx (Sep 29, 2011)

New TPU password: "COURAGE TO COLOUR"


----------



## Isenstaedt (Sep 29, 2011)

Jegergrim said:


> Girl gamers that I know would never go near one of these xD They have the same taste as any other gamer


Exactly


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 29, 2011)

(im gonna get moderated - but Please see the funny side of this before moderatin' me because I mean no offence)


--- Its a case!!!! for gay people!!!!


----------



## dank1983man420 (Sep 29, 2011)

lets call the color "tampax pink"


----------



## Mindweaver (Sep 29, 2011)

Why didn't they paint the fan blades pink! What kind of company are they running over there?


----------



## de.das.dude (Sep 29, 2011)

its the transvestite of cases.


----------



## AhokZYashA (Sep 29, 2011)

okay, it will look better if it have a lighter shade of pink.


----------



## coldtortilla (Sep 29, 2011)

Cannot wait untill I see someone at a lan party with this case ROLF!!


----------



## derwin75 (Sep 29, 2011)

*Re: NZXT ????*

That PINK color is SOOOOO GAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! F-CK that SHYT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PopcornMachine (Sep 29, 2011)




----------



## Steven B (Sep 29, 2011)

maybe there are some gay enthusiasts too you know


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Sep 29, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> (im gonna get moderated - but Please see the funny side of this before moderatin' me because I mean no offence)
> 
> 
> --- Its a case!!!! for gay people!!!!



I thought my Nzxt bender edition comment was quite close to the knuckle tbh.


----------



## catnipkiller (Sep 29, 2011)

A women gammer whats next women driving?


----------



## buggalugs (Sep 29, 2011)

Jegergrim said:


> Girl gamers that I know would never go near one of these xD They have the same taste as any other gamer, hardcore looking cases whilst not being too bling bling



Its probably just flappy chaps then.....haha




catnipkiller said:


> A women gammer whats next women driving?



 There are actually quite a few chic gamers but they usually pretend to be a guy online so they dont get harrassed all the time


----------



## Riotpump (Sep 29, 2011)

Does it come with a copy of "Brokeback Mountain"? Seriously what demographic is this case for?


----------



## SaiZo (Sep 29, 2011)

Great, next case - paint one half blue, the other white and call it "Smurfed edition".
Somehow I have a feeling, this pink case is going to be limited (quantity).


----------



## ice_v (Sep 29, 2011)

Steven B said:


> maybe there are some gay enthusiasts too you know



Wouldn't know about that...but most certainly the marketing team just got gayer. Talk about "up your @SS marketing"... No straight guy would even dream about this... "pink project"


----------



## pantherx12 (Sep 29, 2011)

Jegergrim said:


> Girl gamers that I know would never go near one of these xD They have the same taste as any other gamer, hardcore looking cases whilst not being too bling bling



I'd have to agree with this, this is a case for little girls, and why would a little girl need a £100 case.





> Wouldn't know about that...but most certainly the marketing team just got gayer. Talk about "up your @SS marketing"... No straight guy would even dream about this... "pink project"



Couldn't be more wrong man, homosexuality doesn't effect colour preferences.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Sep 29, 2011)

Fx said:


> even my girlfriend would think this is fugly



You are making an assumption. Ask her about it.


----------



## burtram (Sep 29, 2011)

I love my white phantom, couldn't imagine having a pink one. Though i know someone who would totally get one.


----------



## derwin75 (Sep 29, 2011)

steven b said:


> maybe there are some gay enthusiasts too you know



f-ck that shyt!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## derwin75 (Sep 29, 2011)

riotpump said:


> does it come with a copy of "brokeback mountain"? Seriously what demographic is this case for?



i think so!!!!!!!!!!.....lmao!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## seronx (Sep 29, 2011)




----------



## ice_v (Sep 29, 2011)

pantherx12 said:


> I'd have to agree with this, this is a case for little girls, and why would a little girl need a £100 case.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




That might be true...but we're talking a colour that just happens to be a gender colour...

and it has been so since after WWII - '50s 

http://www.answerbag.com/q_view/557010]

like you said...u could buy it for a little girl - who happens to like computers at a more or less early age rolleyes  - she might like it, she might not...maybe she's more in to bright orange or some red tonality, maybe she'll like further on when she grows up a bit

buy that case for a little boy...  ehm "akward" would be the least to say, but generally that would be associated  as a bad taste/sick decision in colour choice. (imho anyway)


----------



## Delta6326 (Sep 29, 2011)

hope they didn't make many...


----------



## Goodman (Sep 29, 2011)

coldtortilla said:


> Cannot wait untill I see someone at a lan party with this case ROLF!!



Yeah! a girl who would beat you at fps in no time...  

Anyhow not a case color a would like but i guess some girls & some guys would like it

Anything to make money , i guess...?


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Sep 29, 2011)

The wife wants one . ..  oh goody:shadedshu


----------



## bear jesus (Sep 29, 2011)

That kind of looks like the same colour as one of my guitars  yea I'm weird


----------



## Yukikaze (Sep 29, 2011)

I actually know more than one girl that would like one to replace her ugly beige tower...

I seem to know quite a few girls who really love pink/purple.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 29, 2011)

bear jesus said:


> That kind of looks like the same colour as one of my guitars  yea I'm weird



Honestly on a guitar I can see that color.


----------



## ensabrenoir (Sep 29, 2011)

Never been done before...... in the right hands......


----------



## Damn_Smooth (Sep 29, 2011)

[H]@RD5TUFF said:


> The wife wants one . ..  oh goody:shadedshu



Make sure to post pics of the build.


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Sep 29, 2011)

Damn_Smooth said:


> Make sure to post pics of the build.



I was thinking white sleeved cables and, and white lighting . . . god I even have actually planned out the build . .. :shadedshu


----------



## Damn_Smooth (Sep 29, 2011)

[H]@RD5TUFF said:


> I was thinking white sleeved cables and, and white lighting . . . god I even have actually planned out the build . .. :shadedshu



You should go with multi-colored lighting. Like a rainbow.


----------



## burtram (Sep 29, 2011)

I was correct earlier in my assumption, I showed this case to my friend, and he totally digs it, haha. He has a thing for getting things in random colors for uniqueness. Also why he got the pink icemat headphones instead of the black or white ones.


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Sep 29, 2011)

Damn_Smooth said:


> You should go with multi-colored lighting. Like a rainbow.



:shadedshu I see what u did there :shadedshu


----------



## micropage7 (Sep 29, 2011)

it looks not like pink, but close to purple. grape color
i guess it better if the color close to the white and make it more comfortable to the eye


----------



## Damn_Smooth (Sep 29, 2011)

[H]@RD5TUFF said:


> :shadedshu I see what u did there :shadedshu



Sorry man, I had to.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Sep 29, 2011)

To all those who complained about the Pink color, I say:


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 29, 2011)

they should sell Hello Kitty stickers with this case. it would go down like a treat.


----------



## jpierce55 (Sep 29, 2011)

LDNL said:


> Ohh god... who do they think will buy this ?



Don't let my fiance see it. I can tell you who would .


----------



## inferKNOX (Sep 30, 2011)

Where's the separately sold USB 3.0 adapter for the rest of the Phantom owners?


----------



## bear jesus (Sep 30, 2011)

So many people think its so horrific that no on would ever buy it but in this thread alone is there probably dozens of sales from people who like it or people we know who would like it, both male and female.

Saying that though i doubt they would be making it if they did not expect there to be a market for it.


----------



## micropage7 (Sep 30, 2011)

bear jesus said:


> So many people think its so horrific that no on would ever buy it but in this thread alone is there probably dozens of sales from people who like it or people we know who would like it, both male and female.
> 
> Saying that though i doubt they would be making it if they did not expect there to be a market for it.



agree
NZXT wont play the dice if it has no market, the market maybe smaller than casing with normal color but it still profitable, thats why they roll out this case


----------



## Damn_Smooth (Sep 30, 2011)

inferKNOX said:


> Where's the separately sold USB 3.0 adapter for the rest of the Phantom owners?



That's what I want to know.


----------



## trt740 (Sep 30, 2011)

Just in time for gay pride week!!!  Just wondering is it true it comes with a external usb dong, just wondering


----------



## t77snapshot (Sep 30, 2011)

Wasn't this 'pink edition' last years April fools joke by Nzxt?


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Sep 30, 2011)

t77snapshot said:


> Wasn't this 'pink edition' last years April fools joke by Nzxt?



I think it was this year. You are correct that this is where the idea came from. These will be made in limited amounts....obviously.


----------



## HossHuge (Sep 30, 2011)

Wow!!  You can't say that Nzxt isn't a ballsy company that's for sure.  

Out there right now, there's a hardcore female computer enthusiast that is wet.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Sep 30, 2011)

HossHuge said:


> Wow!!  You can't say that Nzxt isn't a ballsy company that's for sure.
> 
> Out there right now, there's a hardcore female computer enthusiast that is wet.



NZXT better hope there is more than just the one.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Sep 30, 2011)

LOL @ HossHuge


My wife would go ape sh*t bananas over this.


----------



## lucas4 (Sep 30, 2011)

do want ... !


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 30, 2011)

Volkszorn88 said:


> Bet this guy is interested
> http://images.decal-orations.com/graphics/p/pi/pink_panther11.png



Not really reading the rest of the thread as I know what it will say. But honestly seeing the Pink Panther, that would honestly be a pretty sweet case mod. Thats about the only way I would use this case, but it could look pretty sweet if done right.


----------



## Icewind31 (Sep 30, 2011)

I don't get what you're all talking about... it's not pink... it's light red


----------



## AhokZYashA (Sep 30, 2011)

Icewind31 said:


> I don't get what you're all talking about... it's not pink... it's lightyoung red



fixed that!


----------



## PopcornMachine (Oct 2, 2011)

Ok.  Watching some football this morning and realized that maybe there is a way to make this case work, other than as a Pepto Bismol tribute.


----------

